# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Fatmir Sejdiu

## YlliRiaN

Duke pare se kemi shume tema per Lideret tane atehere mendova qe te flasim pak edhe per presidentin aktual te Kosoves z.Fatmir Sejdiu

E nisa me nje Biografi te shkurter


Fatmir Sejdiu u lind më 23 tetor 1951 në Pakashticë, komuna e Podujevës, Kosovë. Shkollimin fillor dhe të mesëm i ka mbaruar në Podujevë. Ka mbaruar Fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës më 1974, ku ka kryer edhe studimet pasuniversitare. Po në këtë Universitet ka mbrojtur disertacionin e doktoratës.

Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu është profesor në Fakultetin Juridik dhe atë të Shkencave Politike të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Për studime të thelluara, Prof. Sejdiu ka qëndruar në Francë (Universiteti Paris 2 ) dhe në SHBA (Arizona State University), ndërsa ka pasur qëndrime më të shkurtra studimore edhe në universitete të tjera. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë simpoziume shkencore vendore dhe ndërkombëtare. Ka publikuar shumë punime shkencore nga fusha juridike - historike dhe juridike kushtetuese. Është autor librash të veçantë nga këto fusha. Fatmir Sejdiu ka qenë pjesëmarrës i Kuvendit themelues të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK) më 23 dhjetor 1989. Në Kuvendin e Parë Zgjedhor në vitin 1991 është zgjedhur anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm dhe më 1992 anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK së, ndërsa më 1994 Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i LDK së, detyrë të cilën e kryen edhe sot.

Ka qenë anëtar i Komisionit Qendror për organizimin e Referendumit për Pavarësinë e Kosovës, mbajtur më 1991. Ka qenë ndër njerëzit kryesorë për përgatitjen dhe organizimin e zgjedhjeve parlamentare dhe presidenciale të Republikës së Kosovës, që janë mbajtur më 1992 dhe 1998. Fatmir Sejdiu është zgjedhur deputet në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës më 1992 dhe më 1998. Po kështu, më 1998 është zgjedhur Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Kuvendit dhe kryetar i Komisionit për Çështje Kushtetuese. Më 2001, në zgjedhjet e para demokratike të pasluftës, është zgjedhur deputet në Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit. Deputet dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së Kuvendit është zgjedhur sërish më 2004. Z. Sejdiu është gjithashtu anëtar i Komisionit për Bashkëpunim Ndërkombëtar dhe Integrime Euroatlantike.Nga viti 2006 ushtron detyren e presidentit te Kosoves 
Ky eshte  Mandati i dyte si President pas zgjedhjeve te vitit 2007

Fatmir Sejdiu komunikon në frëngjishte dhe anglishte. Eshtë i martuar dhe ka tre fëmijë. Jeton në Prishtinë.

Per me shume mund ta vazhdoni.......

----------


## Guri i Kuq

I nderuar "necky",
Je i djathtë me këte punen e kompjuterave e më duket edhe një lloj moderatori,prandaj nëse ke mundësi merre një postim timin nga tema:"F. Sejdiu u zgjodh President i ri i Kosovës", dhe bashkangjitja kësaj teme.Nr. i postimit është 93.

Të përshëndes me një tungjatjeta !

----------


## Brari

Mendoj se Sejdiu eshte nje politikan qe i duhet Kosoves ne keto kohe te veshtira..
Ai ka kulturen politike e diplomatike te nevojshme per te kryer detyren e larte si President.

Ne duhet ta respektojm Sejdiun e ti perkrahim nismat e tij e ti urojme suksese ne punen e tij me pergjegjsi..

----------


## mendimi

Ne aspektin personal ai ka arrit ne karrier dhe deshiron te mbaj pafund postin e presidentit, sepse e di fort mire qe elektoratin e ka humb me shkaterrimin qe i ka bere LDK se.
Dmth Eqrem Kryeziu me bekimin e tij kane bere shkaterrimin e LDK se, duke e shitur partine te Thaqi. Kjo marreveshje ka ekzistuar qysh heret qe LDK te shkaterrohet dhe PDK ti fitoj zgjedhjet, dhe Fatmir Sejdiu te jete president, ky pazar ka kohe qe eshte bere. Prandaj ketu munde edhe te kerkohet arsyeja qe tentojne te shtyejne pafund zgjedhjet sepse e di ky qe here tjeter sdo te kete shanc, eshte mandati i tij i fundit.

Desha vetem te jap nje sqarim se kush eshte Fatmir Sejdiu meqe eshte fjala per personin e tij. Dhe ju kisha lut te mos ma merrni personale se une si takoj asnjeres parti ne Kosove.

----------


## Llapi

> Ne aspektin personal ai ka arrit ne karrier dhe deshiron te mbaj pafund postin e presidentit, sepse e di fort mire qe elektoratin e ka humb me shkaterrimin qe i ka bere LDK se.
> Dmth Eqrem Kryeziu me bekimin e tij kane bere shkaterrimin e LDK se, duke e shitur partine te Thaqi. Kjo marreveshje ka ekzistuar qysh heret qe LDK te shkaterrohet dhe PDK ti fitoj zgjedhjet, dhe Fatmir Sejdiu te jete president, ky pazar ka kohe qe eshte bere. Prandaj ketu munde edhe te kerkohet arsyeja qe tentojne te shtyejne pafund zgjedhjet sepse e di ky qe here tjeter sdo te kete shanc, eshte mandati i tij i fundit.
> 
> Desha vetem te jap nje sqarim se kush eshte Fatmir Sejdiu meqe eshte fjala per personin e tij. Dhe ju kisha lut te mos ma merrni personale se une si takoj asnjeres parti ne Kosove.


mendimi
pajtohem pjeserisht me mendimin  e juaj 
por deshta te them se marrveshje nuk ka pas me par ne mes te PDK-se e LDK-se siq po thua ti apo Thaçit e sejdiut 
ndersa deshira e fatmirit dhe e eqremit dhe e disave te tierve qe te shkatrroin rrugen e ndjakur nga LDK-ja e rugovnes ska dyshim se ka qen dhe per tu tregue sa me te afert me Çlirimtaret e PDK-se kan ba edhe gara se cili do te jet ma i suksesshum ne shkatrrimin e LDK-se 
dhe e kan arrit deri dikun
dhe tani LDK-ne krahu i fatmirit ndoshta me te drejt e quajn dega e PDK-se 
e hiq ma shum 
fatmiri eshte nji njeri i hargjuar e i shtrydhur nga komunizmi e rugovizmi 
tani vetem si kukull  e mban ate post 
se kush sta pyet per asgje

----------


## dardaniAU

Fatmir Sejdiu eshte shtylla kryesore e popullit dhe kosoves, pa Fatmir Sejdiun Kosova do te ishte e cunguar, por kemi fatin qe kemi sejdia dhe Thaqa dhe kosova eshte ne kemb bile bile te forta.

Fatmiri eshte burre shume i mire dhe i zoti, eshte shume i matur, dhe preciz, eshte orator i mire dhe largpames i mire.
Kosoves i duhet shume ky njeri intelegjent. Edhe zoti ju ka que unitet mes LDK_se dhe PDK-se, apo me mire te themi mes Thaqit dhe Sejdiut ne keto kohera me te veshtira per popullin dhe kosoven.

----------


## Brari

llap..

ala po vet quheni qlirimtara?

nji gja kini qlirue..

kini qlirue pi udhes.. cdo penges qe kish serbia me genocidue shqiptaret e kosoves..

pra ja kini lirue e lehtesue politikisht e diplomatikisht e ushtarakisht Serbise.. krejt cka mund  te bahej penges per serbine.. e mbasi e kryet qat pun me perpikmeri te larte.. u niset per me i rehatue guzicat e jueja ne rogner e villa te tiranes  bashk me kup thaq qos e krejt ju qe me te drejte nji atdhetar i madhi i drenices ju quajti ato dite .. pra mbasi kishit shpall uck e drejtori e komunikatat e para.. "qeni i keq qe ja sjell katundarit ujkun ne torisht.."..
po e shpjegoj kte shprehje popullore per krejt lexuesit.. ne kontekstin pse e perdori ato dite kjameti.. atdhetari drenicak qe un nuk guxoj tja permend emrin se ju shkoni qe sonte e vrisni.. 
qeni keq..- levizja enveriste me padron selin roze e dege ne diaspor tiran e (drejtoria politike)  kosov.. 
katundari- popullsia shqiptare.. e kosoves..
ujku- ushtria serbe.. e etur per gjak e genocid..
torishte.. vendbanimet e shqiptareve.. ne krejt kosoven.. 

sepse nuk e kam shpik un kte shprehje kaq te sakte e plot kuptim per rolin tuaj si sjelles te ushtris arkane ne cdo vater kosovare..  
shprehjen e famshme e lexova pikerisht ne nje gazet shqiptare me permbajtje kryesisht per situaten ne drenice e krejt redaktoret e korespondetet e kesaj gazete ishin drenicak qe e njihnin  shum sakte situaten ne drenice.. ne ato dite te tmerrshme.. 

pra ai atdhetari qe sigurisht ka degjuar popullin ta thote kte shprehje me plot kuptim.. e tha se i plasi shpirti kur kuptoj lojen tuaj te felliqte.. si sjelles te mir organizuar te bajonetes arkane mbi cdo femij kosove e mbi cdo grue shtazane.. shqiptare te kosoves.. mbi cdo burr e plak e qik e djelm te pambrojtur te kosoves..

rasti adem jashar-prekazi.. eshte shembulli ma i mire e ma i sakte..
nuk harrohet shprehja e demaqit ato dit..
hajt hajt se i ban mire.. (bajoneta arkane ne bark te fmive te kosoves) per pak stervitje.. 

llap..

nuk kish ldk nevoj per ju por ju per ldk-ne me e zbukurue pak ju fytyrat tuaja te zeza.. si dhitsa qe iket  e ja lat ushtrin serbe grave e fmive.. e si vrases qe kallashat kishit dit me i perdor vec kunder profesorave shqiptar e kunder grave e qikave shqiptare.. e drinave e konushevcave e Ukave.. e Ahmet krasniqve.. 
kurse  ldk-ja   nuk u nis  me djallezi si ju me bashkpunue me ju.. por menduan te miren e kosoves ne castet qe kalon..
por ju mbeteni djaj polpotist.. te pandreqshem.. dhe fundi juaj do ju vij nji dit.. 
vet ju kini me ja nxjerr horrlliqet njeri tjetrit..si hajnine si pritat e pabesa.. 

thuja thaqit ato fjal qe  ke than ti per sejdiun qe tja thot sejdiut ne ftyre ne se jini burra..

sigurisht qe shum ledekasha u ban me ju jo se ju njohin si qlirimtara.. por se kan pas frik se i kini vnue neper lista te likujdimeve e hajt.. me shpetu guzicat.. e grat e fmijet e tyre.. u rrasen ne partin tuj.. 


..

----------


## Llapi

*POZITIVISTI*
Vendimi për të lejuar hyrjen e Tadicit në Kosovë ishte i drejtë. Nuk e kam shkelur Kushtetutën, as për postin e Kryetarit të LDKsë dhe as për zgjedhjet. Nuk kam frikë për reforma në LDK. I kam iniciuar vetë dhe ato po ecin. Nëse LDK do një Kryetar aktiv, është çështje e Kryesisë së saj. Unë nuk jam i pazëvendësueshëm. Jam në mandatin e dytë si President. Qeveria mund të punojë më shumë dhe mund të rishikojë pozicionet e Ministrave. Me Kryeministrin kam konsulta të vazhdueshme se çka mund të bëhet më tepër. Presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, flet për Express.

Nga Arlinda Desku / Berat Buzhala  më 27.04.2009 në ora 7:25
Emri Fatmir Sejdiu është ndoshta nyja e çfarëdo analize që duhet ti bëhet transformimit të skenës politike kosovare, pas vdekjes së Ibrahim Rugovës.

Është politikani i cili ka udhëhequr pa animozitetet e zakonshme Ekipin e Unitetit në bisedimet për statusin, të cilat përfunduan me shpalljen e njëanshme të pavarësisë.

Është drejtuesi i LDKsë që afroi këtë parti me rivalin e saj të së kaluarës, duke e shndërruar në një partner të sotëm të Kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi.

Është udhëheqësi i partisë dikur më të madhe, e cila vazhdon të rrënohet, dhe kohën e fundit mbetet subjekt i gjahut nga partneri i fundit i Ibrahim Rugovës, AAK e Ramush Haradinajt.
Janë të shumtë ata që e kanë kritikuar se LDKja mbetet në Qeveri vetëm në favor të interesave të tij, për mandatin e dytë si President, dhe përfitimeve të suitës.

Ai, jo.
I sheh gjërat me shumë pozitivitet.

Thotë se nuk e ka shkelur Kushtetutën, duke mbajtur postin e Kryetarit të LDKsë, e as kur është deklaruar për zgjedhjet nacionale. Insiston se LDK po reformohet. Beson se qeverisja me PDKnë është solide. Dhe, të mira të tjera, me radhë.

Të gjitha këto, dikush tjetër, mund ti shohë ndryshe. Por, kjo nuk e pengon. Pranon se ekziston e drejta e mendimit ndryshe dhe parapëlqen të heshtë. Kjo është e vërtetë. Ashtu siç është e vërtetë edhe një tjetër gjë: nuk i thërret mediat në telefon. Ndoshta, ky është parim i tij. Ndoshta, injorimin e mediave e ka trashëguar nga Ibrahim Rugova. Ato mund ta kritikojnë sa të duan. Opozita, po ashtu. Por, Fatmir Sejdiu nuk mërzitet. Ai jeton i lumtur në të vërtetat e tij. Për aq sa do të jetë komod.

Express: Java e kaluar është përshkuar me një debat të nxehtë rreth vizitës së Presidentit të Serbisë, Boris Tadic, në vendin tonë. A keni qenë ju në Kosovë, gjatë këtyre ditëve, Z. President?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Po, kam qenë gjithë kohën prezent në Kosovë.

Express: Nuk reaguat me asnjë deklaratë për këtë vizitë...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo. Kanë qenë informacione që i janë drejtuar Qeverisë së Kosovës, përmes EULEX-it ose Zyrës së ICO-së. Natyrisht, kam qenë i informuar për këto zhvillime. Dhe, në bashkëpunim me Kryeministrin, është marrë vendim. Është vendim i Qeverisë, të cilin unë e kam mbështetur. Po ashtu, kishte një komunikim aktiv edhe me mbështetësit e Kosovës. Kemi konsideruar se në një moment të tillë, ka qenë një provokim. Jemi të bindur se të gjitha lëvizjet që ka bërë Tadic, edhe të tjerë zyrtarë të Serbisë, karshi Kosovës, në këtë tip të ecejakeve të tyre, janë një nxitje qëllimore për të krijuar situata të tensioneve të caktuara. Por, kemi menduar, në të njëjtën kohë, se kur jepet leja finale nga Qeveria e Kosovës, është një leje e një organi të një shteti sovran. Ai ka ardhur në rrugën si ka ardhur, me helikopter, ka zbritur në Deçan, dhe fatkeqësisht ka lëshuar një pjesë të deklaratës, për të bindur edhe një herë, edhe bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, se nuk është besnik i deklarimeve të tyre.

Express: Por, pse zgjodhët të jeni i heshtur?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Po të kishte ndonjë kërkesë ndaj meje, do të deklarohesha.

Express: A duhet që gjithmonë gazetarët tju pyesin, që ju të bëni një deklaratë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ky ka qenë qëndrim i Qeverisë. Unë e kam mbështetur.

Express: Kishte presion nga Brukseli dhe Washingtoni që ta lejoni Presidentin Tadic të hynte në Kosovë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Presion nuk ishte. Ka qenë, më tepër, një këshillë. Ka qenë një kërkesë që të mundësohet, të mos lihet një shkas i keqpërdorimeve të momenteve që ishin të rëndësishme për Kosovën. Paralelisht dorëzoheshin deklaratat e ekipeve në GJND. Serbia, realisht, ka dashur të krijojë incidente, në këtë situatë. Me qëndrimin që ka marrë Qeveria e Kosovës, që të jepet leja për vizitë, në pelegrinazh, ashtu siç ishte deklaruar, ka ishte vendim i drejtë.

Express: A duhet ta shkelim Kushtetutën, në mënyrë që të mos krijojmë incidente me palën serbe?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk është shkelje e Kushtetutës, megjithatë. Kosova është një vend në të cilin do të ketë lëvizje të lirë të qytetarëve, edhe të qytetarëve të huaj. Natyrisht, i takon Kosovës të japë vërejte për këtë sjellje. Dhe, sigurisht, herën tjetër, nuk them se cili moment do të jetë dhe kur do të ndodhë, sepse ata sdo të prajnë me kërkesa të tilla, ky është një argument plus për të thënë se nuk është mbajtur zotimi i asaj që ka qenë motivi themelor i ardhjes së një Presidenti të një vendi tjetër në Kosovë.

Express: Që do të thotë se...?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Që do të thotë se njerëzit mund të lëvizin. Që do të thotë se edhe Presidenti i Kosovës dhe Kryeministri i Kosovës mund të shkojnë në vende të tjera, në trajtesën më të mirë. Por, në këtë rast, është dhënë një leje, për të cilën mendoj se ka arsyen e vet.

Express: Kjo vizitë, a e ul kredibilitetin liderëve politikë kosovarë dhe a e ngrit kredibilitetin e Boris Tadicit?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Them se është çështje e qytetarëve se si do ta vlerësojnë. Duhet të bëhen poteza dhe zgjidhje racionale, për kohën e caktuar. Me këtë, nuk lëndohet në esencë radiusi i veprimeve të institucioneve të Kosovës. Në momentin kur Qeveria e Kosovës nuk do të jepte lejen për të ardhur, ai nuk do të vinte. Pra, është një vendim i Qeverisë së Kosovës, që e ka në kompetencë të plotë.

Express: Tadic u lejua të hyjë në Kosovë, pas presioneve. A do të lodheni ju liderët kosovarë duke thënë gjithmonë po...?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Liderët dhe institucionet e Kosovës do të kenë gjithmonë ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë. Do të kenë ndjenjën e bashkëpunimit të gjithmonshëm me shtetet që kanë mbështetur dhe mbështesin ecjen e Kosovës, edhe në procese të tjera. Kosova nuk do të dëshirojë asnjëherë që të vihet në një rrafsh të përjashtimit të komunikimit me miqtë e saj. Në këtë kuadër, një situatë e tillë, që unë them sërish se ishte një tip provokimi, është kapërcyer me një qasje të arsyeshme.

K E MADHE E SHTYPIT, KUSHTETUTA

Express: Momenti kur jeni zgjedhur President i Kosovës, ishte tejet interesant. Si u bë që ju u propozuat për ta udhëhequr vendin? Kush, në fakt, dha emrin tuaj për President?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ishte një situatë e rënduar për Kosovën, me humbjen e Presidentit Rugova. Në atë situatë, as që kisha vizione për një vetë-kandidim, sikur mund të kenë pasur individë të caktuar  që është krejt normale. Por, di se është biseduar, pas njoftimeve që kam marrë edhe në LDK, ku Z. Eqrem Kryeziu ishte një nga udhëheqësit e LDK-së, si Nënkryetar i Parë. Natyrisht, kam pasur edhe komunikime të tjera, të cilat, në njëfarë mënyre, kanë hulumtuar qëndrimin tim për të marrë një pozicion kaq të rëndësishëm. Një qasje e tillë, deri në momentin e propozimit, ishte një kombinim bashkëpunues i pozitës dhe opozitës. Respektoj këtë qasje, duke pasur parasysh se kjo ka ndikuar në mbështetje të përgjithshme. Them se asokohe asnjëherë skam dhënë sinjale me karakter fushate, skam dhënë sinjale që do të nxisnin lëvizje të caktuara. Mirëpo, ishte tepër e nevojshme për Kosovën, në atë moment, që të konsolidoheshim shpejt, sepse ishte një situatë me urgjenca të veçanta. Humbja e Presidentit Rugova ishte një goditje për qytetarët dhe institucionet. Dhe, paralelisht, kishim detyra shumë të rëndësishme dhe me prioritet, që ishte procesi i negociatave për statusin e Kosovës.

Express: Rruga juaj deri këtu, prej se jeni bërë President i Kosovës, mund të shihet nga dy këndë. Arritët ta përmbyllni statusin dhe ta shpallni pavarësinë e Kosovës. Mirëpo, në anën tjetër, partia juaj, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, ka shkuar në përplasje të vazhdueshme dhe nuk ka qenë kompakte sikurse partitë tjera. Për faktin që ju udhëhiqni shtetin dhe jeni të zënë me obligime të tjera, LDK-ja ka mbetur pas dore. Pajtoheni?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është një periudhë që ka arsyet e veta. Ka ndodhur një proces që nuk ka arsyetuar numrin që kishte më parë, në zgjedhjet e mëhershme, me prezencën e re në Parlament. Janë të natyrshme interesant dhe ambiciet, por edhe qasjet tjera që mund të kenë njerëzit. Fundja, secili mund të zgjedhë rrugën e vet, pa imponim të caktuar. Nga kjo periudhë dhe tani, unë kam pasur për obligim, në radhë të parë për veten time, që të kem kujdes të veçantë të mosinterferencës në zhvillimet që kanë të bëjnë me inkompatibilitetin, veçanërisht në periudhën kur Kushtetuta e Kosovës ka hyrë në fuqi. Pavarësisht këtyre nuancave që ishin prezente, e mbase mund të jenë ende pjesë e përpjekjeve të regjenerimit, forcimit, konsolidimit, ndoshta edhe mund të ketë ambicie të të tjerëve që të shohin pozicion tjetër të këtij subjekti politik, LDK-ja do të gjejë fuqinë dhe energjinë e vet për të dhënë një dëshmi plus për vlerat që ka si subjekt politik. Pa e mohuar asnjëherë, nga roli që unë kam, vlerën e secilit subjekt politik në Kosovë. Nëse ka një vlerë të veçantë të asaj ecjeje të gjatë, tash po bëhen gati 20 vjet, është vlera e tolerancës, e respektit për individin, vlera e bashkëpunimit në procese të mëdha. Kjo, si frymë, duhet të kultivohet edhe më tej. Secila parti politike, edhe LDK, edhe PDK, edhe AAK, edhe secila parti tjetër, do të bëjë përpjekjet më të mëdha të mundshme për të siguruar numër më të madh të përfaqësuesve të tyre në institucione te shtetit. Por, po ashtu, është në dorën e qytetarëve që të jenë vrojtues të thellë të të gjitha zhvillimeve, të vlerave për secilin, dhe të japin verdiktin e tyre në proceset zgjedhore.

Express: Z. President, ju jeni i bindur që nuk po e shkelni Kushtetutën e Kosovës, duke qenë njëkohësisht edhe Kryetar i LDK-së, apo kështu duhet të deklaroheni?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Kushtetuta e Kosovës është shumë e qartë...

Express: Po, është shumë e qartë. Thotë se Presidenti nuk mund ti ushtrojë dy poste...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk mund të ushtrojë, dhe nuk ushtrohen. Nuk thotë që smund të ketë në nominacion edhe një post tjetër. Prandaj, nëse Kushtetuta është e tillë, unë do të jem i përgjegjshëm ta respektoj këtë dispozitë kushtetuese. Sigurisht se LDK do të ketë procese zgjedhore. Është në dorën e saj, të anëtarësisë së saj, që tia japë besimin kujtdo që tia japë, në procese normale. Ajo që është në dispozitën kushtetuese, është shumë e qartë. Koment tjetër nuk mund të ketë.

Express: Do të kishit deklaruar kështu edhe si jurist?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Gjithmonë. E them edhe si jurist. Ushtrim i detyrës tjetër, do të thotë qasje aktive, me obligim të caktuar.

Express: Si u shpik kjo ngrirje e postit?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është pezullim, është formulë normale.

Express: LDK nuk ka Kryetar?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo, LDK ka Kryetar...

Express: Që jeni ju....
Presidenti Sejdiu: LDK ka një Kryetar, i cili e ka pushuar mandatin, ose ushtrimin e funksionit të tij.

Express: Pse duhet të mos e ketë një Kryetar aktiv, që e ushtron mandatin?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është çështje e LDK-së. Absolutisht.

Express: Por, ju jeni aty...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë jam këtu.

Express: Nëse pajtohemi që kjo çështje është në akordim me Kushtetutën e Kosovës, megjithatë, a mendoni se për hir të partisë, është më mirë që LDK ta ketë një lider aktiv?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ka nevojë të konsolidimit. Absolutisht. Është nevojë e LDK-së që të definojë hapat e mëtejmë.

Express: A mund ta ketë LDK një Kryetar tjetër, pos jush? Apo, ju jeni i pazëvendësueshëm?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo, nuk mund të konsideroj kështu. LDK-ja mund të ketë një Kryetar për të cilin përcaktohet. Asnjë njeri, as në LDK dhe as në Kosovë, nuk është i pazëvendësueshëm.

Express: Po me vetë faktin që nuk po zgjedhet një tjetër...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është një proces që ata e kanë parasysh dhe do të ecin.

Express: Ju kanë akuzuar se nuk keni dashur të lejoni reformat në LDK, dhe se Blerim Kuçit i është lënë puna në gjysmë. A është kjo e vërtetë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk dua të jap asnjë koment për Z. Blerim Kuçi. Procesin e reformave në LDK e kam iniciuar unë. Dhe, ai proces duhet të lëvizë shpejt.

Express: A po lëviz?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ka një ecje. Është shumë me rëndësi që e gjithë ajo strukturë e procesit të reformave është përgatitur nga ekipe profesionale, nuk është e vetëm një njeriu. Është një qasje e përgjithshme e udhëheqjes së LDK-së. Nuk dua të jap asnjë koment për deklaratat e gazetave dhe as të njerëzve që janë marrë me këtë çështje.

Express: A ka një frikë për reformat në LDK?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo. Nuk besoj që ka frikë.

Express: Edhe nëse reformat do të mund të sillnin të tilla ndryshime që ju nuk ishit edhe më tutje në krye të saj?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë nuk mërzitem për atë çështje. Unë jam në rolin e Presidentit të vendit. Për mua, është shumë e rëndësishme që funksionin që kam - ta ushtroj në mënyrë të përgjegjshme.

Express: Të gjitha subjektet politike që kanë dalë pas luftërave në ish-Jugosllavi, ose nga rajoni, kanë pasur fatin të jenë në pushtet në vitet e para. Më vonë, i janë nënshtruar tranzicionit, pothuajse një katarsisi të plotë. Gjatë ndarjes së LDK-së me LDD-në, vrojtuesit e pavarur e shikuan këtë si një mundësi të lëvizjes, brenda këtij subjekti që kishte një periudhë vegjetimi. Por, balanci i forcave brenda Kryesisë së LDK-së duket se nuk po e lejon zhvillimin e saj dhe daljen nga kornizat 18 vjeçare...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Për mua, është shumë me rëndësi që procesi i reformimit, në rezultatin e tij final, të jetë në dobi të një subjekti politik, për të mirën e qytetarëve. Kam parasysh atë që thoni ju për proceset që kanë përjetuar partitë tjera politike, në transformim, që është normale. Është, po ashtu, shumë esenciale të shihet se secila parti politike ka të drejtë të zgjedhë ecjen e vet të brendshme.

Express: Me këtë mënyrë funksionimi që ka zgjedhur LDK, besoni në rezultat më të mirë në zgjedhjet e ardhshme?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk dua të merrem tash më shumë me këtë temë, që ju insistoni. Mund të bisedoni edhe me të tjerët. Po e them se kam iniciuar procesin e reformave dhe pohoj se ato reforma janë të nevojshme, jo për të siguruar formë dhe pozicione të individëve, por për të bërë një zhvillim substancial të brendshëm, i cili do të garantonte konsolidimin dhe joshjen e qytetarëve në projektin që dilet me të.

FJALA MAGJIKE PËR QEVERISJEN: SOLIDE

Express: Z. President, si ju duket që po qeveriset vendi?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk gjej asnjë vend në botë që ka pushuar me kërkesën për më shumë demokraci. Nuk gjej asnjë vend në botë që i ka vënë pikë kërkesës për të kërkuar qasje më të mirë në qeverisje. Nuk gjej asnjë vend në botë që ka arritur të bëjë një kënaqje totale të pritjeve të qytetarëve. Prandaj, gjithmonë këto janë si pjesë të temave bosht, që nxisin kërkesën për më shumë. Kosova, natyrisht, dallon nga vendet e demokracisë së avancuar, sepse jemi të përballur me vështirësi të shumta, jo vetëm si pasojë e luftës por edhe situatave tepër shtrënguese. Nuk është arritur të gjendet optimalja ende, për të pasur ekipet që do të mbajnë boshtin themelor profesional në ndërtimin e mekanizmave shtetërore. Në përgjithësi, është një funksionim solid. Sigurisht ka hapësirë të bëhet punë më tepër. Fundja, kemi përballjet e çdoditshme me qytetarët. Dhe, secili subjekt politik, pavarësisht pozitën a opozitën, do ta ketë të vështirë që të gjitha ti përmbushë, sepse kemi një fakt të përballjes ditore, të asaj që mund të jetë pjesë e nevojës së vazhdueshme të qytetarëve, dhe të asaj që është pamundësi. Ta zëmë, kemi një përballje të drejtpërdrejtë me politikën fiskale të brendshme, që duhet të jetë në përputhje të plotë që ka FMN. Qeveria e Kosovës nuk mund të lëvizë jashtë këtyre kornizave, në përmbushjen e atyre kërkesave që mund ti gjejmë edhe në greva. Çështje tjetër është realizimi i projekteve. Do ta dëshiroja që secila pozitë ta sigurojë në mandatin e vet përmbushjen e premtimeve. Nuk mendoj se mund të arrihet qëllimi i plotë, por do të jetë pjesë e vazhdimësisë së proceseve.

Express: Ishte dëshpërues lajmi i fundit për ndotjen e madhe të ajrit në Prishtinë, është dëshpëruese gjendja e mjerueshme në shëndetësi, për shembull. Në mëngjes, kur niseni në punë, cili është problemi që ju dëshpëron më së shumti, ose që ju bën të ndjeheni të pafuqishëm për ta zgjidhur, ose që ju shkon mendja ta thërrisni një Ministër dhe ti thoni: zgjidhe këtë problem?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jeta sjell lloje të ndryshme të problemeve. Që ka probleme praktike, ka. Që ka probleme që mund të zgjidhen më lehtë, ka. Edhe në fushën e shëndetësisë, edhe në fushën e arsimit, edhe në fushën e sigurisë, edhe në fushën e agrarit. Në të gjitha këto fusha, duhet investim i veçantë i punës, por edhe kapitalit. Por, në të njëjtën kohë të investimit të punës, duhet të jetë pjesë edhe ndërtimi i kulturës tek qytetarët. Po e fillojmë me agrarin dhe kalojmë tek të tjerat. Pse të lejohet që Kosova të mos punojë 40 për qind të tokave të saj pjellore?

Express: Pse?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Sepse, duhet të zhvillohet një politikë tepër urgjente e Qeverisë. Tash, nuk është në mundësinë time që ta thërras secilin Ministër...

Express: Mund ta thërrisni Kryeministrin...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Me Kryeministrin, bisedojmë. Kemi konsulta të vazhdueshme se çka mund të bëhet më tepër në fusha të caktuara.

Express: A i keni, pak a shumë, të njëjtat brenga me Kryeministrin, lidhur me performansën e Ministrave?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ka fusha në të cilat duhet investim më tepër.

Express: Që do të thotë se...?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Që do të thotë se duhet të punohet më shumë. Ta zëmë, brenda ditës, në Prishtinë, hyjnë rreth 100 mijë vetura. Secila lëshon helm. Në bashkëpunim me pushtetin lokal, me Ministrinë e Transportit dhe Ministrinë e Rendit, mund të bëhet pak më ndryshe. Në shëndetësi, e di që ka çrregullim. E di që në një kohë nuk i është kushtuar kujdes maksimal.

Express: Kujdes maksimal nga Ministri, apo nga Programi i Qeverisë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo, flas si strukturë. Programi mund të jetë letër. Problemi është realizimi i programit, nga Ministri, nga Ministria, nga Qeveria, edhe nga Parlamenti. Pra, duhet të krijohet një bazë e harmonishme e veprimit.

Express: Ju pajtoheni që kjo Qeveri ka sukses kryesisht në dy fusha: në transport dhe arsim?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë them se kjo Qeveri ka rezultate të mira të përgjithshme, edhe në fushat tjera. Po i marrim rezultatet e konsolidimit të Ministrisë së Jashtme. Po i marrim rezultatet e para, që janë të mira, me gjithë problemet që kemi, në FSK.

Express: Ju jeni i kënaqur me punën e Ministrisë së Jashtme?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Them se mund të punohet edhe më shumë, sikur tek secila.

Express: Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, në kohën e fushatës elektorale, pat dhënë premtime kryesisht për rrugët dhe arsimin. Të dy këto Ministri i ka PDK. Suksesi, në një mënyrë, i atribuohet Thaçit dhe jo koalicionit. Ministritë që i janë ndarë LDK-së, ta zëmë Ministria e Shëndetësisë, ankohen për buxhet më të vogël dhe për pasojë rezultatet mungojnë. A ju duket kjo e drejtë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është çështje e koncipimit të buxhetit që është bërë në Qeveri. Një buxhet i tillë ka kaluar në Parlament dhe është ndarë në Ministri, sipas asaj se çfarë duhet të zhvillohet. Unë nuk mund të ndaj peshën ose suksesin e një Ministrie me aq sa do të ketë para. Por, paralelisht, do të jetë pjesë e borxhit të asaj Ministrie, të stafit të saj, nga Ministri e më poshtë, që të punojë në secilin sektor, me përgjegjësi të veçanta. Dhe, kjo mund të shihet.

Express: Është parë, deri më tash, që Qeveria nuk e ka pasur në plan të parë shëndetësinë. Dhe, akuzat nuk i shkojnë Qeverisë, por i shkojnë Ministrit Alush Gashi...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo, më falni. Unë kam një qasje tjetër. Aty ku ka rezultate, aty ku ska rezultate. Qeveria është një formacion i përbashkët. Mund të shikohet edhe roli i individit në kuadër të kësaj.

Express: A do të rishikohen edhe pozicionet e Ministrave?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Mendoj se është borxh i Qeverisë të rishikojë gjithmonë. E di ku dëshironi të dilni me këtë pyetje. Është borxh i partnerëve të koalicionit ta vlerësojnë punën.

Express: Do ta kishit përkrahur Kryeministrin Thaçi për një rishikim të formacionit qeveritar? A është koha që të ndodhin disa ndryshime?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk lidhem me asnjë individ. Unë përkrah qasjen që të bëhet hulumtim i vazhdueshëm i punës së secilës Ministri.

Express: Kryeministri i ka ndarë, sipas vlerësimit, në Ministra shumë aktivë, Ministra aktivë, dhe Ministra që mund të jenë më aktivë....
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë nuk do të veçoja. Unë do të veçoja punën dhe përgjegjësinë e secilit.

Express: Nëse Kryeministri del me një vendim që duhet të ndërrohem 2-3 Ministra, ju do të pajtoheshit?
Presidenti Sejdiu: E shohim. Nuk jap përgjigje në çështje hipotetike.

Express: Por, nga situata aktuale, mendoni se ka vend për ndryshime në Qeveri?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Mendoj se ka vend që të bëhet punë edhe më e mirë. Nuk mund të lidhem nga ky pozicion dhe të them se këtë Ministër duhet hequr.

INTERPRETIMI PËR ZGJEDHJET

Express: Çfarë raport keni me Kryeministrin Thaçi?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Korrekte. Janë raporte të bashkëpunimit. Takohemi rregullisht. Çdo të hënë të rregullt, kur jemi në Prishtinë, takohemi. Dhe, shpesh edhe me Kryetarin e Parlamentit.

Express: A është ky partneritet mes jush për një mandat?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Është partneritet për përgjegjësitë që kemi.

Express: Partitë opozitare kanë filluar ta shohin me frikë koalicionin aktual, sepse mendojnë që dy partitë më të mëdha mund të kenë monopol në KQZ, në vendet kryesore prej të cilave varet edhe organizimi i zgjedhjeve...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Nuk di cilat mund të jenë vrojtimet për partitë. Unë flas në rolin që kam, në bashkëpunimet që kam me Kryeministrin, me Kryeparlamentarin, me partitë politike, pavarësisht se mund të ketë qasje dhe deklarime të formave të ndryshme të njerëzve. Ajo që unë e përcjell, që është borxh imi institucional e njerëzor, është që të bëjmë analizat, të bëjmë shqyrtimin e pikave të rëndësishme, jo vetëm të momentumit por edhe të ngjarjeve që kemi para vetes. Natyrisht, është edhe borxh i Qeverisë të rishikojë atë që ka arritur, në kuadër të realizimit të projektit të saj. Dhe, e them gjithmonë, është borxh i opozitës që të gjuajë në njollat e zeza, nëse ajo mund ti cilësojë e gjejë, të thërrasë interpelancë, sepse është luftë politike, është krejt normale. Por, paralelisht, është borxh i pozitës të shikojë vetveten.

Express: Kur do ta caktoni datën e mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve lokale?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë do të bëj konsultat, në bazë të Kushtetutës, shumë shpejt. Mendoj se në momentet e para, të fillimit të majit, do ti thërras në konsultë të gjitha partitë politike. Do ta shoh metodologjinë. Besoj, do ti thërras edhe në konsulta veçmas, edhe të gjitha së bashku.

Express: Pra, nuk do ta përsërisni gabimin që bëtë me rastin e zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Ju e cilësoni si gabim, unë nuk e cilësoj si gabim.

Express: Nuk ka qenë gabim që ju nuk i keni ftuar partitë për konsultim, para se të deklaroheshit për zgjedhjet?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë kam shprehur qëndrim për atë që thotë Kushtetuta e Kosovës, atë që thotë Ligji për Zgjedhjet. Natyrisht, ka edhe një histori kjo punë.

Express: Le ta sqarojmë këtë histori...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Po, e sqarojmë. Në momentin e përgatitjes të Ligjit për Zgjedhjet, që është një periudhë e mëhershme, para zgjedhjeve të nëntorit 2007, ne kemi pasur biseda të shumta se çfarë do të ndodhë me procesin. Ishte një dinamikë që rrezikonte kohën, meqë shtyhej në vazhdimësi. Rrezikohej koha e mandateve të institucioneve ekzistuese. Kishte një vit që ishte kapërcyer mandati i pushtetit lokal. Ishte kërkesë e të gjithëve, veçanërisht e atyre që ishin në opozitë, për të hyrë në zgjedhje. Kemi pasur konsulta. Është biseduar jashtë pjesës institucionale, por që ka pasur një rol të veçantë, në Ekipin e Unitetit dhe në Grupin Politik Strategjik, ku kanë qenë të gjithë. I kam ftuar në tri takime radhazi përfaqësuesit e të gjitha partive politike, të pozitës dhe opozitës, në konsultë  si tia bënim. Ishte tepër e rëndësishme si të definohej. Projektin e Ahtisaarit e patëm miratuar në pranverë. Nuk ndodhi ajo që ne e supozonim së bashku, shpallja e pavarësisë, dhe mbajtja e ciklit të zgjedhjeve në bazë të proklamimit me Ahtisaarin. Ishte përcaktim i përbashkët që të respektohet Ahtisaari në krejt strukturën, edhe në ndërtimin e ligjit, por edhe në ndërtimin e Kushtetutës së Kosovës. Dhe, çfarë ka ndodhur? Është marrë vendim për mandatet, që të jenë të papërputhshme, sepse kishte nevojë që këto mandate të papërputhshme të reflektojnë në procese aktive zgjedhore, në periudhat e ardhshme, sikurse i ka çdo vend, rrallëkund mund të gjendet zgjedhjet përnjëherë. Është arritur marrëveshje që të shkohet 2 vjet me pushtetin lokal, 4 vjet me pushtetin qendror, dhe që Presidenti i vendit të ketë mandat 5 vjeçar. Kjo është rivënë në normën kushtetuese. Aty kanë marrë pjesë të gjithë. Dhe, ju e dini me sa vota mbështetëse është bërë Kushtetuta e Kosovës. Aty ka dy formula. Se mandati i institucioneve ekzistuese, të zgjedhura paraprakisht në nëntor, është i plotë. Dhe, ka edhe një dispozitë tjetër që thotë se nuk mund të organizohen zgjedhje të përgjithshme, nëse do të ketë, që mund të jenë të jashtëzakonshme, pa kapërcyer së paku 2 vjet nga dita e hyrjes në fuqi të Kushtetutës së Kosovës. Unë kam konsultuar edhe Përfaqësuesin Ndërkombëtar për interpretimin e Pakos së Ahtisaarit. Dhe, kam shprehur qëndrimin tim. Ky është qëndrim i përputhshëm me Kushtetutën. Do të thotë që zgjedhjet lokale e kanë afatin e tashëm që të mbahen në nëntor. Do ti thërras partitë politike, do t respektoj në esencë deklarimet e tyre dhe ujdia do të arrihet bashkë. Aty do të merret vendimi për datën, a do të jenë pak më herët, a do të jenë në të njëjtën datë, a pak më vonë, është një çështje që nuk luan shumë rol. Me Ligjin për Zgjedhjet, Presidenti i vendit do të marrë vendimin jo më herët se 6 muaj para skadimit të mandatit dhe jo më vonë se 4 muaj para skadimit të mandatit. Në këtë afat, ne ende nuk kemi hyrë.

Express: Kushtetuta po interpretohet ndryshe nga ju dhe ndryshe nga opozita. I kemi dy interpretime...
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jo. Nuk i kemi dy interpretime. Njerëzit mund të kenë ambicie, që është normale. Në interpretim të Kushtetutës, në procesin e zgjedhjeve dhe të Ahtisaarit, është një interpretim burimor edhe nga njeriu që është i përfaqësimit ndërkombëtar në Kosovë. Po ashtu, është dhënë edhe një mendim i mëvonshëm, sepse është kërkuar, edhe nga Grupi Ndërkombëtar, dhe ata japin një mbështetje të tyre. Kushtetuta është shumë e qartë. Nuk ka dilemë në Kushtetutë.

Express: E në Pakon e Ahtisaarit?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Në Pakon e Ahtisaarit është një proces që duhet shikuar me kohën. Unë thashë që e kemi ndërtuar strukturën dhe kemi zhvilluar procesin zgjedhor mbi bazën e Pakos së Ahtisaarit.

MANDATI I PARË, MANDATI I DYTË

Express: Ju keni deklaruar që jeni në mandatin tuaj të dytë si President. I mbani këto fjalë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë jam në mandatin tim. Jam zgjedhur në një mandat, në situatën që e biseduam. Ai mandat nuk ka shkuar deri në fund. Jam zgjedhur sërish, sipas Kushtetutës së Kosovës. Dhe, jam në këtë mandat.

Express: Keni thënë se ky është mandati i dytë. A është?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Absolutisht.

Express: Pra, jeni në mandatin e dytë?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë nuk them se është mandat tjetër. Unë kam hyrë në këtë proces të zgjedhjes, ose të votimit të dytë në Parlamentin e Kosovës. Këtë unë e respektoj.

Express: Kur të përfundojë ky mandat që keni tash, pas pesë vjetësh, nuk do të kandidoheni më për President?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Unë respektoj vendimin e Parlamentit të Kosovës. Respektoj Kushtetutën e Kosovës. Të jemi gjallë, shëndosh e rehat, unë i mbaj fjalët e mia.

Express: Nuk po marrim një përgjigje të drejtpërdrejtë....
Presidenti Sejdiu: Po, po. Kam shfrytëzuar një nominim të mandatit që nuk ka shkuar deri në fund, 3 vjet, dhe unë e konsideroj mandat. Dhe, kam hyrë në një mandat të ri që jam zgjedhur. Nuk ka dilemë këtu.

PËR IDENTITETIN DHE FLAMURIN

Express: Debati për identitetin kosovar po vazhdon. Si e shikon këtë çështje Presidenti i Kosovës?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Kosova ka identitetin e vet shtetëror. Kosova ka strukturën e vet të popullsisë  shumicë shqiptare, e cila smund të jetë tjetër. Nuk mund të ketë një shkrirje në kuptimin e kombit, në një diçka tjetër. Ne e kemi respektuar larminë etnike që e kemi në Kosovë, që është më pak se 10 për qind, dhe nuk duam tua mohojmë të drejtën që të deklarohen edhe ata se çfarë janë, serbë, turq, boshnjak, romë, ashkalinj. Është një identitet shtetëror, që shprehet si i tillë dhe shpaloset në botë. Kosova, sigurisht, do të bëhet anëtare e mekanizmave ndërkombëtare, ku do të jetë flamuri i saj. Por, askush nuk mund të heqë dorë e të thuhet se nuk është shqiptar.

Express: Ju pëlqen flamuri i Kosovës?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Mund të them se është një zgjedhje e mirë, praktike, që prezanton Kosovën. Natyrisht, sikur çdo qytetar shqiptar i Kosovës, mbaj respektin për vlerën që ka flamuri nacional.

Express: Ju ngjall emocion flamuri i Kosovës?
Presidenti Sejdiu: Jam gjithmonë në respektin e tij, sepse është flamuri i shtetit tonë.

----------


## ILMGAP

Mendoj Fatmir Sejdiu është i vetmi politikan pak më i shkolluar se të tjerët (pak) , se Hashimi që është KryeMinistër por që nuk është aspak i arsimuar.Jakup Krasniqi KryeParlamentari nuk ka të kryer edhe shkollën fillore , si të bëhen këto gjëra , si mund të lihen këta njerëz në krye të vendit , a është e mundur këta njerëz të na qeverisin.

*A është e mundur këta njerëz të na qeverisin ?* 
*Normalisht se po . . .Pse?. . . Sepse të paditurit qeverisin të paditurit.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Llapi

> Mendoj Fatmir Sejdiu është i vetmi politikan pak më i shkolluar se të tjerët (pak) , se Hashimi që është KryeMinistër por që nuk është aspak i arsimuar.Jakup Krasniqi KryeParlamentari nuk ka të kryer edhe shkollën fillore , si të bëhen këto gjëra , si mund të lihen këta njerëz në krye të vendit , a është e mundur këta njerëz të na qeverisin.
> 
> *A është e mundur këta njerëz të na qeverisin ?* 
> *Normalisht se po . . .Pse?. . . Sepse të paditurit qeverisin të paditurit.*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


Po a eshte e mundur qe te debatohet me ty o nieri
kur  me te vertet nuk din sen ne ket bot perpos me i sha e etiketue Çlirimtaret
ose i din e mundohesh ti shtrembon gjerat
ose nuk je shqipe fare
po ku ka shqiptar qe se din biografin e Jakupit apo Thaçit
e ti thua se as shkollen filloren se kan 
qfar ke dasht te thuash more dai 
a ka mundesi te na spjekosh
sepse me te vertet kam lexue me mira e mira 
postime shkrime qe i urrejn Çlirimtaret keshtu si ti
por nji rren kaq te pa kryp kaq bajate kaq budallakishi 
sum ka ra ta lexoi askund
lexo balit pak ma shum se te baj hajr
per shnet se do ti mesosh do gjera ma te mira

e Fatmiri ka qen nji klysh pioner i titos e i jugosllavizmit
por nja prej qe e mori z.Hashim Thaçi ne dor 
e shtini ne ren te par ta shkatrroi LDK-ne e pshurri ne ta
e shkatrroi rugovizmin dhi.ejti ne ta
e tash po punon me direktiva te Kryeçlirimtarit te Kosoves Hashim Thaçit 
nam e ka qit ne binar

----------


## ILMGAP

> Po a eshte e mundur qe te debatohet me ty o nieri
> kur  me te vertet nuk din sen ne ket bot perpos me i sha e etiketue Çlirimtaret
> ose i din e mundohesh ti shtrembon gjerat
> ose nuk je shqipe fare
> po ku ka shqiptar qe se din biografin e Jakupit apo Thaçit
> e ti thua se as shkollen filloren se kan 
> qfar ke dasht te thuash more dai 
> a ka mundesi te na spjekosh
> sepse me te vertet kam lexue me mira e mira 
> ...



Shyqyr që nuk e di se qfar je tu fol o Llap , si ore Hashimi e ka qit në drit Fatmirin , o Llap e kundërta ka ndodh , Fatmiri është ai që i përshpërit Hashimit tek veshi dhe i tregon qfar duhet të flas , fatmiri është ai që ia përpunon tekstin ia shkruan , ndërsa hashimi del e e lexon.
Po të kishte Jakup Krasniqi shkollë do dinte të fliste ndonjë gjë nga logjika e tij , e jo vetëm të flas nga shkrimet e huaja , lexon fletën dhe nuk i bëhet vonë fare se ç'mendoin populli për atë analfabet.
Nuk po mbroj as Hashimin , As Fatmirin , As Jakupin . . . secili nga ata janë njerëz me pak logjikë personale , por unë thash që Fatmiri është më i dalluar se të tjerët në fushën e arsimimit,shkollimit , dhe sa për këta të dy qeversisvsit është marre të thuhet që kan bërë diqka,në lidhje me shtetformimin tonë , kan bërë ata që kan vdek jo këta që jan tani , këta që jan tani të gjallë patën punën më të thjeshtën.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Llapi

> Shyqyr që nuk e di se qfar je tu fol o Llap , si ore Hashimi e ka qit në drit Fatmirin , o Llap e kundërta ka ndodh , Fatmiri është ai që i përshpërit Hashimit tek veshi dhe i tregon qfar duhet të flas , fatmiri është ai që ia përpunon tekstin ia shkruan , ndërsa hashimi del e e lexon.
> Po të kishte Jakup Krasniqi shkollë do dinte të fliste ndonjë gjë nga logjika e tij , e jo vetëm të flas nga shkrimet e huaja , lexon fletën dhe nuk i bëhet vonë fare se ç'mendoin populli për atë analfabet.
> Nuk po mbroj as Hashimin , As Fatmirin , As Jakupin . . . secili nga ata janë njerëz me pak logjikë personale , por unë thash që Fatmiri është më i dalluar se të tjerët në fushën e arsimimit,shkollimit , dhe sa për këta të dy qeversisvsit është marre të thuhet që kan bërë diqka,në lidhje me shtetformimin tonë , kan bërë ata që kan vdek jo këta që jan tani , këta që jan tani të gjallë patën punën më të thjeshtën.
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


ani ai vazhdo ti me tanen por krejt shqiptaria e din qe fatmiri pshurri ne ta jau shkatrroi LDK-e e rugovizmin
e ti thuaj qka te duesh sesht aspak interesant qfar thue ti

----------


## ILMGAP

> ani ai vazhdo ti me tanen por krejt shqiptaria e din qe fatmiri pshurri ne ta jau shkatrroi LDK-e e rugovizmin
> e ti thuaj qka te duesh sesht aspak interesant qfar thue ti


Jo o Llap unë nuk po vazhdoj me timen , por me të realitetit , realiteti thotë kështu unë thjesht e ndëgjoj , i mësoj dhe në fund i citoj (i shkruaj) fjalët e realitetit.
Unë nuk jam një ndër njerëzit që mbyll sytë kur shohin realitetin.
Unë nuk jam një ndër njërëzit që mbyll veshët kur ndëgjojnë të vërtetat.

Ju po i mbyllni sytë dhe veshët kur përballeni me realitetin dhe si fund i mohoni të vërtetetat që iu kanosen gjatë gjithë kohes .


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## engjulli_v

Ja qar eshte pergjigjur Lutfi Haziri ne nje interviste per TRENDin. E mora me copy paste te blogspoti i intervistuesit Valmir Elezi    www.valmir-elezi.blogspot.com

*INTERVISTË me LUTFI HAZIRIN,* *INTERVISTUAR* nga *VALMIR ELEZI*

HAZIRI: KOALICION PËR INTERESA SHTETËRORE, JO PËR ‘DASHNI’


- E ndien mungesën e Rugovës. Thotë që kjo mungesë po vërehet edhe në jetën tonë. 

- Koalicionin me PDK-në e konsideron si interes shtetëror, e jo ‘dashni’.
- Thotë që LDK-ja është themeluese e kësaj Kosove që e jetojmë sot...
- Blerim Kuqit i ka uruar sukses në AAK.
- Periudhën e bashkëqeverisjes e konsideron si më historike që e ka pasur Kosova.

*Flet Lutf Haziri, nënkryetar i LDK-së, në një intervistë të realizuar për Magazinën TREND*

*Intervistoi: VALMIR ELEZI*


PRISHTINË, MAJ 2009 – LIDHJA DEMOKRATIKE E KOSOVËS QË NGA FORMIMI I SAJ PO KALON NËPËR PERIUDHËN MË TË VËSHTIRË. DISA NGA FIGURAT E RËNDËSISHME NGA KJO PARTI, PAS ‘KUVENDIT TË KARRIKEVE’ IKËN DHE KRIJUAN NJË PARTI TË RE. NDËRSA SOT EMRA TJERA PO LARGOHEN NGA KJO PARTI. TË GJITHA KËTO PO NDODHIN NË LDK PAS VDEKJES SË RUGOVËS, E CILA, E KA TË PRANISHME MUNGESËN E TIJ.

*Z. Haziri, na intereson të dijmë se çfarë po ndodh në Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës?
Haziri:* Ajo që po ndodh në LDK ka të bëjë me procesin e brendshëm të reformave. Në frymën koncensuale, LDK-ja po vazhdon ndërmarrjen e të gjitha masave që kanë të bëjnë me implementimin e pakos së parë, tashmë të vendosur, besojmë që shumë shpejt do të hyjmë në procesin e ndërtimit të kornizës programore, të përgatitjes së procesit që definon vizionin për Kosovën europiane. Është hapi i dytë me të cilin LDK-ja do të paraqitet me platformë të re, e cila në ideologjinë rugoviane do të pretendon që ta përgatisim veten për zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

*Ju përmendët ideologjinë rugoviane, në bazë të së cilës pretendon të vazhdon rrugën LDK-ja… A po arrin Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës të gjejë vetën pas vdekjes së Rugovës?
Haziri:* Po sigurisht që mungesa e themeluesit dhe liderit ndikon shumë te partia politike, në këtë rast edhe tek ne. Mungesa e tij, po vërehet edhe në jetën e Kosovës. Sidoqoftë, ndërtimi i atyre vlerave politike që është punuar shumë në këtë drejtim, mendojmë që është baza kryesore që në të ardhmen do të ecim. Vlerë politike është tolerance politike, mirëkuptimi, angazhimi i përbashkët për shtet, ruajtja e unitetit, bashkimi i njerëzve për qëllime që shteti të jetë funksional, demokratik dhe mbi të gjitha prosperues për njerëzit.

*LDK-ja dhe LDD-ja thirren në filozofinë pacifiste të Rugovës... Por, ndodhi që LDD-ja u krijua pas një kuvendi jo paqësor… Komenti i juaj?
Haziri:* LDD-ja është dal nga LDK-ja në shenjë të paknaqësive me zhvillimet në kuvendin e fundit, dhe absolutisht është vendim i tyre. Shihet rezultati që pas zgjedhjve të fundit ka ndikuar shumë në humbjen e LDK-së. Por, kështu e ka jeta politike, njerëzit e gjejnë veten dhe shkojnë në grupim tjetër. Rugova si filozofi i takon gjithë popullit të Kosovës, edhe si autoritet edhe si emër, dhe të gjithë atyre që e plotësojnë filozofinë e tij politike. Është një njeri që ka marrë shumë çmime ndërkombëtare për politikën e tij, për angazhimin e tij në interes të drejtave dhe mbrojtjes së popullit të vet. Është diçka që gradualisht koha do ta dëshmojë. Por, ajo që do t’i ndajë edhe në Kosovë, është se, Rugovën ka njerëz që e kanë dashur së gjalli, që e kanë respektuar dhe mbështetur politikisht. Dhe ka njerëz që e dojnë Rugovën së vdekuri, që nuk kanë mundësi ta mbështesin politikisht që thirren në emër të tij. LDK-ja e ka pasur për nder që ta ketë kryetar dhe themelues. Ai e ka lënë LDK-në mbrapa si vlerë në jetën politike në Kosovë, dhe unë mendoj që ne do të ecim kështu.

*Po ua bëjë këtë pyetje me qëllim që të dijmë nëse LDK, në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do ta përdor për imazh figurën e Rugovës sikurse në zgjedhjet e kaluara?
Haziri:* Do të jetë çështje e zhvillimeve në përgjithësi, por, në zgjedhjet lokale ne do të koncentrohemi në zgjedhjen e problemeve lokale, probleme që lidhen me jetën e përditshme të qytetarëve. Roli ynë do të definohet me program alternativ, me angazhime konkrete, me ofrimin e programit të çdo komune specifikisht, në mënyrë që njerëzit të votojnë për programe. 

*Të gjitha këto, fjala vjen, largimi i Kuqit nga partia, pastaj krijimi i një partie të re nga LDK-ja pas kuvendit të karrigeve, pse ndodhën të gjitha këto në një parti që shquhej për unitetin përbrenda saj?
Haziri:* LDK-ja ka qenë një lëvizje e madhe politike, e cila ne vete ka pasur të gjitha grupet e ndryshme branda saj, ideologjike, të interesit dhe grupet specifike që kanë përfaqësuar diçka. Nga LDK-ja kanë dal 13 parti politike për këto nëntëmbëdhjetë vite dhe shumë individ kanë hyrë e kanë dal. Ajo që LDK po bënë në këtë fazë, është profilizimi i saj si parti qytetare, moderne, e qendrës së djathtë, që për ideologji të vetën e ka bërthamën e atij që quhet nacionalizëm modern. Duke e ndërtuar jetën politike në këto vlera, mendoj se do të arrijmë të përballojmë sfidat e passtatusit dhe problemet që janë aktuale në jetën tonë.

*Ju e përmendët që prej viteve ’90-ta nga LDK-ja kanë dal 13 parti, por, dalja e LDD-së vjen pas një kuvendi jo paqësor, që nxjerr në pah plasaritjet që kanë ekzistuar në këtë parti...
Haziri:* Në kuvendin e fundit ka pasur konkurim për lidership, jo në kuptimin se kush do të jetë, por, trasuesi i kësaj politike... sepse ne kemi pasur 4 kandidatë për postin e Kryetarit, të cilët dy kanë hyrë në rrethin për zgjedhjen finale. Votimi ka qenë demokratik, i transmetuar direkt për publikun, janë shtrënguar duart... Gjithçka ka qenë në proces të asaj që quhet vlerë demokratike. Zhvillimet e mëvonshme të këtij kuvendi kanë bërë që t’i qesin hije të keqe LDK-së, fatëkeqësisht. Çdo ndarje nuk është e mirëpritur, dhe tash kemi të bëjmë me një problem tjetër politik, që unë rezervohem ta komentoj. Sidoqoftë, kemi qenë në një periudhë të shtetndërtimit, dhe këto janë pjesë të procesit demokratik, që mund të përballohen vetëm me unitet. Mbetet që koha ta dëshmojë këtë. LDK-ja mbetet parti themeluese e shtetit, e cila ka ditur ta artikuloj qartë kërkesën e popullit në vitet ’90-ta. Është parti që ka bërë pajtimin politik mes njerëzve, si pjesë e procesit të brendshëm... tani jemi në rrethana tjera, duhet ta integrojmë Kosovën në NATO dhe BE, që nuk janë sfida të përballueshme në këtë gjendje që tani është Kosova...

*Ju thatë që LDK ka themeluar shtetin e Kosovës. Cilin shtet? Atë të viteve ’90-ta, që nuk ka vlejtur, apo këtë të 2008-s?
Haziri:* Këtë Kosovë që është sot, e ka themeluar LDK-ja. Sigurisht që secili qytetar e ka pjesën e vet e poashtu edhe miqtë tanë kanë kontribuar. Por, ne kemi qenë udhëheqës dhe vizionarë në ndërtimin e këtij shteti.

*Është bërë e madhe largimi i Blerim Kuqit nga LDK-ja dhe kalimi i tij në AAK… Pse iku Kuqi nga LDK-ja?
Haziri:* Besoj që duhet ta pyesni Kuqin për këtë…

*Do të thotë nuk ka ndonjë konfirmim zyrtar nga ana e LDK-së?
Haziri:* LDK-ja nuk merret me vendimet e individëve. Ne e kemi mbështet, e kemi përgëzuar, i kemi uruar sukses. Tash e kemi konkurent, në kuptimin politik. Besoj që Aleanca e ka fituar një njeri të mirë.

*AAK-ja përmes deklaratave zyrtare, ka thënë që ikja e Kuqit nga LDK-ja dhe përcaktimi i Kuqit me vetdëshirë për të konkuruar për kryetar të Suharekës, do të bëjë që kjo parti të humb bastionin e saj të dikurshëm, Suharekën. Komenti i juaj?
Haziri:* Këto janë deklarata të partive politike dhe unë e respektoj synimin e tyre. Por, LDK-ja në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do të jetë shumë konkuruese dhe partia kryesore rivale mbetet PDK-ja, ndërsa tjerat janë pjesë e procesit politik.

*Çfarë janë përgatitjet e LDK-së për zgjedhjet lokale?
Haziri:* Do të mbahen kuvende të jashtëzakonshme në disa degë. Do të bëhen konsolidime të brendshme, ristrukturime, nominimet e hershme për kryetar të komunave, janë pjesë e politikave tona të përgatitjes për zgjedhjet.

*Ju thatë që partia kryesore rivale e LDK-së është PDK-ja. Nëse flasim për më larg se zgjedhjet lokale, a e paramendoni një koalicion tjetër me PDK-në?
Haziri:* Ne edhe këtë koalicion e kemi për interes të shtetit, nuk e kemi për ‘dashni’. Sepse, LDK-ja dhe PDK-ja, janë konkurent të natyrshëm politik, të cilat kanë pasur dallime ideologjike, vazhdojnë me qenë partner në qeverisje, vetëm për një motiv, ta ndërtojmë Kosovën. 17 shkurti nuk kishte për të qenë kaq i lehtë po të mos ishte ky koalicion kaq i madh. Besoj që një ditë kur LDK-ja do të arrij të bëhet parti e parë, në do të qeverisim edhe vetë. Por, aty ku është interesi i vendit, jemi të gatshëm të hyjmë në kompromise dhe sakrifica.

*Si e vlerësoni këtë periudhë të bashkëqeverisjes?
Haziri:* Periudha më historike që Kosova e ka pasur. 

- - -
MAGAZINA TREND, NR. 3, MAJ 2009... 
*www.valmir-elezi.blogspot.com*

----------


## Eureka.Agora

Qka Mendon Lutfija Qe Ldk-ja E Paske Themelue Kosoves A?
Qa Bani Uck-ja. A Paskan Fjet Ne Male Ata Djemt E Shqiptaris, Edhe Veq Ldkja Paska Punue A. Bile Ndaqi Me Dit Ldkja Me Liderin E Saj "historik" Mos Harroni Qe E Ka Qujtun Organizate Terroriste.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

E kishin vete nje plak, qfar mendimi ki ti per keta djel te tu qe krejt katuni po bon be me ta!!!...plaku heshti pak duke u kujtuar dhe mbas nje kohe tha....qe m'jesin keshtu siq jan sot edhe mbas vdekjes sime!ma boni mundin tim hallall, e neqoftese mbas vdekjes sime nisen te grihen nermes veti!,atehere juve u kofshin ata perhajr.

----------


## B.C.B

qiky lutfia sdi sa e dini ju osht pisi ma i madh.
po jau tregoj nje rast edhe vlersone vet,dajen tem policia shkijev 1998 e ka arrestu shkaku se ka qen pjestar i UÇK-s me disa djem tjer,ne kete rast "kishe"u kon i perzim edhe qiky luftia.Kur e kan pas gjygjin dajen tem nuk e kan lshu shkijet prej burgu,e kete lufti qyrrin e kan lshu pa ni therr n`kam..e ka pas avokat at qyrrin tjeter qe e kan vra shkijet,bajram kelmendin qe pe bojn patriot disa.
lufti haziri ka qen edhe osht shpijun i shkijev,me kalimin e kohes keni me pa krejt qka qysh tek.hajt me tmira.

----------


## drenicaku

Nuk e kuptoi sot fatmiri ciles parti i takon

----------


## Llapi

> Nuk e kuptoi sot fatmiri ciles parti i takon


Deges se PDK-se qe veten e quajn LDK

----------


## extreme

Na knej thojm , i meqem osht per botH t'veten . HAJN edhe ky .

----------

